# Longcoat vs stock coat



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Found this article on some GSD Facebook site, I think it's full of bologna, but what do I know? Last time I checked long coats are EXACTLY the same as stock coats except length of hair? This temperament stuff is garbage. Unless breeders are breeding a long coAt with a mild temperament. But they can do that with stock coats as well. Opinions? It made me chuckle. 
Oh, and they said the long coat isn't a recognized breed? 

http://www.ehow.com/info_12095076_d...an-shepherds-longhaired-german-shepherds.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think they are saying that AKC doesn't recognize the long haired dog as it isn't part of the AKC standard. Not that you can't have a long haired dog registered. It's considered a fault. 

I suspect the temperment difference would be equal to the lines that more readily present long coated dogs.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:laugh: obviously written by an old style long hair coated GSD fan! Here is a thread *Long hair question *that anwers your post.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

What I meant with the temperament - is that my LC boy does not differ in temperament from his stock coat siblings..He has just as much drive and what not as them...just because he is LC doesn't make him more 'mild'. He is from stock coated parents anyways. I think that if a breeder was breeding specifically for the long coat, and those dogs also had a 'milder' temperament that they were breeding for, than that makes sense, but you can breed a stock coat with a milder temperament also. 

I think the article saying LC have milder temperaments is just nonsense. If they randomly pop up in breedings from stock coated parents, their temperament isn't any different.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mary Beth said:


> :laugh: obviously written by an old style long hair coated GSD fan! Here is a thread *Long hair question *that anwers your post.


The link didnt work


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If a breeder is breeding JUST for the long coat then they may end up with temperament issues. When you limit your gene pool you run the risk of concentrating the BAD stuff along with the good stuff.

My LC boy Mauser was the only coated puppy in his litter. The sire has the gene to throw coats so it was a genetic gamble that they would appear in the litter.

Lucky me!! I LOVE the long coats. I love to run my fingers through his hair and the shedding really IS less than with my previous stock coats.

BUT - his undercoat is much MORE!! I am in the process of trying to work out all the undercoat he's built up over the past couple months (I'm behind on my brushing).


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

gsdlover91 said:


> I think the article saying LC have milder temperaments is just nonsense. If they randomly pop up in breedings from stock coated parents, their temperament isn't any different.


My boy is from German Showline, stock coated parents. He is a long coat. They had three litters before they lost the bitch. Never had another long coat. 

My theory would be if more long coats showed up in a specific line (or working dog vs. show stock), maybe that would weigh on the thought process of temperament. But hair length couldn't possibly change the temperament of a dog. Unless it got cranky when it got hot.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> If a breeder is breeding JUST for the long coat then they may end up with temperament issues. When you limit your gene pool you run the risk of concentrating the BAD stuff along with the good stuff.
> 
> My LC boy Mauser was the only coated puppy in his litter. The sire has the gene to throw coats so it was a genetic gamble that they would appear in the litter.
> 
> ...


I LOVE the coaties as well!  Mauser is very handsome! Berlin is 7 months, and I brush him every couple of days..hair always comes out, but he isn't TERRIBLE with it, yet. 



Lilie said:


> My boy is from German Showline, stock coated parents. He is a long coat. They had three litters before they lost the bitch. Never had another long coat.
> 
> My theory would be if more long coats showed up in a specific line (or working dog vs. show stock), maybe that would weigh on the thought process of temperament. But hair length couldn't possibly change the temperament of a dog. Unless it got cranky when it got hot.


Yeah thats true. And hahaha i agree :wild:, they do get cranky when they get hot!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We used to make comments regarding the Long Stock Coated puppies......
Owners would call us and tell us just how "perfect and wonderful" they were....we would reply, ..."Of course, they are long stock coats." We would also get emails, telling us how beautiful they are, no health issues, no temperament problems,......and again, we would reply..."Of course, they are long stock coated puppies"......
Being sarcastic to ourselves actually, because at the time (LSC were not allowed to be shown or bred by SV rules)....hence, we had no choice but to sell them. If it were a puppy of stock coat (that we kept)...something SURELY would go wrong! LOL.

IMO...LSC's are usually, the cutest puppies in the litter.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

My long stock coat (out of short stock coated parents) has tons of drive and is not a mellow dog. He is a sweetie and loves to cuddle, but he definitely needs his exercise. He is very similar in personality to all of his siblings and half siblings that I have met and most of those are short coats. 

I don't think length of coat has anything to do with it. I once read that all black shepherds were more mellow than other colors. I don't think that is true either


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> If a breeder is breeding JUST for the long coat then they may end up with temperament issues. When you limit your gene pool you run the risk of concentrating the BAD stuff along with the good stuff.
> 
> My LC boy Mauser was the only coated puppy in his litter. The sire has the gene to throw coats so it was a genetic gamble that they would appear in the litter.
> 
> ...



Since we live in such a cold climate pretty far north, Rocket's undercoat is THICK. I do seriously find he sheds much less than any other dog I've ever had. I don't know if it's just individual genetics, or if it's because his hair "takes longer to grow therefore stays in longer" that I've heard. Frankly, I just enjoy it! But come May/June....oh, the nightmare of shedding the undercoat!


(Also, my dog seems to have Puhlenty of drive! :laugh


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

long stock coat do tend to be different in temperament . If you go back into the regional types that were unified into the "breed" that we now recognize as the GSD . The long stock coat was a type found in 


in the Swabian Wurttemberger area . They were larger more heavy set , lower stationed, dogs with a greater variety of colour , and ears that might have been drop or fallen (partial up - semi erect) , thick under coat , slow to anger , not reactive arrousal, high in active aggression --- with high thresholds.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

My long stock coat , Sumo , likewise is a powerful worker , has tackled a sheep that got through the fencing at the back -- running alongside with total grip on its neck (from top or crest) meanwhile digging in deep and hard with his hind legs to control the sheeps movement. When the sheep flipped and he lost his grip and the sheep ran again , Sumo ran after and broadsided the sheep sending it skidding on its side and Sumo the same - both. By then the farmer on his all terrain did the rest. This was the totally natural instinctive drive of the dog , never having had physical contact with sheep , though viewing them peacefully each on the right side of the wire fence at the back of our ten acres. 
He is the sire of the pups that Rush and Saphire got.
He is a total smooch --- .
I would say the same thing of my Mathias a long stock bicolour . They are related in that Sumo's dam is Case and Mathias's dam is Case's sister Rachel (black sable) -- different sires . 
Very easy trainability . 
Very rugged . And I agree they do not shed as much , but when it does come out it tends to twist into ropey clumps which can only be removed when ready . 
The outside guard hair are not "long" the undercoat is very dense . Plush .


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Sumo ran after and broadsided the sheep sending it skidding on its side and Sumo the same - both.


Exactly the same thing Hondo did (twice) when we had a stray dog come up on our place. He totally body slammed them, knocking them off their feet.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I would agree with the "slow to anger" and "high threshold" in Rocket's case. I don't know about the "high active aggression"-- I don't know enough about how to see that.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I posted a thread about this a while back--I have heard breeders say that the sweetest puppies are frequently longcoats. And in fact, I have noticed that coaties are generally calm and easygoing in temperament. I just wonder if there is any kind of link between temperament and coat type? Some folks swear that different colors have different temperaments--I've heard that about several different breeds.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe it's the owners? Most of the LC owners I know are really good trainers and really dog savvy people. I'm not talking about being HIT SchH trainers, but people that just have a knack for training all sorts of things and for the breed itself.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Maybe it's the owners? Most of the LC owners I know are really good trainers and really dog savvy people. I'm not talking about being HIT SchH trainers, but people that just have a knack for training all sorts of things and for the breed itself.


Yea! That's gotta be it!!!


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

My gsd dog is a long coat sable and it came with akc papers here he is at 8 wks and 8 months
























I register him with no problems 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Maybe it's the owners? Most of the LC owners I know are really good trainers and really dog savvy people. I'm not talking about being HIT SchH trainers, but people that just have a knack for training all sorts of things and for the breed itself.


Not in my experience--most of my clients with coaties are just average pet owners, families, typical American households... with the 2.5 kids and the dog, you know, nice regular folks but not what I would call savvy trainers. Their dogs are pretty nice, even though they're not highly trained, intensely exercised, or participating in any doggie activities or sports. So I don't know.

The only weird longcoat I've met was a 4 year old female who shivered and drooled the whole time I was grooming her. The owner said she'd had parvo as a puppy and that she'd been that way ever since. And even then, she wasn't aggressive or skittish, never bit, fought, or resisted anything, just shivered and drooled.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

My Leo is a long stock coat, and has a pretty "soft" temperament, and tends to be a drama queen if anything upsets her (a bath or ear medicine, for example). I just chalked her temperament up to the fact that she is most likely a BYB dog.


----------



## TopFit13 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am new to GSD's. I am smitten by their beauty and intelligence. What are the major differences as far as protection in the plush coats vs. the short coat? Thank you
for your help?


----------



## Raffilr (Jan 1, 2013)

My sable gsd came with akc papers and he's a long coat





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

My dog is a long stock coat and his temperament and drive are the exact same as his short stock coated half brother. We raised both of them so I know them well and there are no temperament differences attributed to the coat differences. He is extreme in many ways but due to breeding, not coat length. We train and compete in a variety of sports and he is also a house pet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

FG167, I secretly am IN LOVE with your dog. He is one of the most beautiful shepherds I have seen. Glad you have experienced two brothers with diff coats and they have the same temperament. I know my LC boy has just as much drive and what not as his siblings who are stock coated. Definitely depends more on the breeding than the coat length.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BrittanylovesGSD (Jan 30, 2013)

I love my long coated shepherd! This is my first GSD and I am in love with them. A lot of people at the dog park I go to ask me if she is mixed with Belgian Tervuren or Australian shepherd. Some of these people are GSD owners too so I get confused and wonder if maybe my dog isn't purebred. She doesn't have papers but her parents are GSD and I have gotten opinions from AKC judges about my dog and they say she looks like a GSD! They say there is a vast variation for breeds of dogs and sometimes they are not recognized for show purposes but that doesn't mean it is not a GSD


----------

